
What Is Absent from the U.S. Cyber Command 'Vision' - raleighm
https://www.lawfareblog.com/what-absent-us-cyber-command-vision
======
bediger4000
This article, and apparently the "Vision" it critiques, are missing a huge
consideration. Not everything that looks like information warfare is
information warfare. People have accidentally triggered DDoS by making DNS or
configuration mistakes. People have "hijacked" entire country's internet
traffic by making BGP mistakes. People have also done those things on purpose,
for nefarious reasons. Will Cyber Command take out, say, Hurricane Electric
when someone there makes a BGP mistake?

All that Cyber Command is going to be is a defender of the economic status
quo. I'm going to go out on a limb and say that a lot of forms of "market
disruption" are going to look like "cyber war" to Cyber Command.

